# Spixi Snail vs. Assassin Snail



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

From a practical standpoint if you have assassins breed, you can sell the offspring.

Spixis are banned from state transport.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not worry about selling the offspring. I just want a snail that benefit my tank more. Well let put it this way. Which will help the substrate and eat dead plant? 

I know Malaysian trumpet snail does this. But they can be a big pest like mini ramshorn.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 19, 2012)

I could use a few ramshorns if you'd like to send a few my way 

Willing to pay for shipping of course.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Spixi snails that eat Hydra and snails are spixi x marisa, and they eat plants too. I tried them and found them dirty and annoying, squirting their disgusting egg sacs everywhere and eating my didplis diandra.

Assassin loves to eat ramshorn


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Refresh my memory, do assassins eat MTS?

-Lisa


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> Refresh my memory, do assassins eat MTS?
> 
> -Lisa


Yes they do. Mine seem to go after the MTS faster than they ever went after the ramshorns or bladders (never went after any nerites)


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> Refresh my memory, do assassins eat MTS?
> 
> -Lisa


What's that snail on your profile?


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> Spixi snails that eat Hydra and snails are spixi x marisa, and they eat plants too. I tried them and found them dirty and annoying, squirting their disgusting egg sacs everywhere and eating my didplis diandra.
> 
> Assassin loves to eat ramshorn


Thank Mordalphus, I'll go with Assassin.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

My vote is for Assassin as well.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

CookieM said:


> What's that snail on your profile?


That's a nerite for sure.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

CookieM said:


> What's that snail on your profile?


A zebra and a tracked (aka red spot) nerite. They were big too. 

-Lisa


----------

